# Toshiba Satellite Pro 460 CDX



## boob (May 15, 2007)

Toshiba Satellite Pro 460 CDX 

I formatted my C drive and now it won't read the CD

? ...is USB loaded by O/S or by the BIOS? and can I boot from USB? when it was working fine my usb stick wouldn't work but my digital camera was detected as a removable disk by W/98se I used my camera to swap text files . I even have the proper BIOS flash but...?
I'm stuck


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

have you set it up to boot from the CD first - go into bios and change boot order

have you got a bootable CD .. some win98 CDS where not bootable

if you can make this CD on another machine www.ultimatebootcd.com - then you would at least be able to test the boot ability of the machine


----------

